# Man size vise used by HACKMASTER



## HACKMASTER (Aug 30, 2014)

You need a man size vise to be a real hackmaster


----------



## HACKMASTER (Aug 30, 2014)

i NEED IT TO FIX ALL MY MISTAKES AND BEND THEM INTO SHAPE


----------



## 4GSR (Aug 31, 2014)

A new beer can crusher???:allgood:


----------



## 12bolts (Sep 1, 2014)

A real man sized vise should take at least a 6 pack!

Cheers Phil


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Sep 1, 2014)

much faster.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtYoeIRpWW4


----------



## jim18655 (Sep 1, 2014)

Big vise that doesn't take up a lot of bench space since you still have room to store "shop supplies."


----------



## Rbeckett (Sep 1, 2014)

Yup, that's a real mans vise.  You and I could not afford a new one that size any more.  I was looking at Wiltons on Ebay and they have gone completely out of my price range and Wilton isn't even the best you can buy either.  Our Local CL has one for sale for 500.00 and new is off the charts.  Guess I will do it with my smaller vise and the rosebud tip on the torch for a while longer...

Bob


----------



## HACKMASTER (Sep 1, 2014)

You're Right i got that vise 15 years ago now they cost more than a new  piece of machinery

- - - Updated - - -



12bolts said:


> A real man sized vise should take at least a 6 pack!
> 
> Cheers Phil


 that would be a vise


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 1, 2014)

HACKMASTER said:


> You need a man size vise to be a real hackmaster




:soldier1:


----------



## Bill C. (Sep 1, 2014)

HACKMASTER said:


> You need a man size vise to be a real hackmaster



Looks great.  Noticing the paint wear only about half of it length was used.  Hope it give you years of good service.


----------



## Glenn_ca (Sep 1, 2014)

Not sure that Coors Light goes with a man size anything.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Sep 1, 2014)

I have had the same vise for 40 years. old steel just lasts and lasts..

i do use a woodworking vise with aluminum jaws the most.


----------



## jim18655 (Sep 1, 2014)

Glenn_ca said:


> Not sure that Coors Light goes with a man size anything.



Coors light isn't too bad. When I want something a little stronger I usually grab a bottle of water.


----------



## Walsheng (Sep 1, 2014)

Glenn_ca said:


> Not sure that Coors Light goes with a man size anything.



That was my thought!  I used to drink lite beer and decaf coffee and then realized I must just like to ****!

Nice vice anyway.

John


----------



## Ed. (Sep 2, 2014)

You could always make one out of scrap metal like I did, I actually built two of them and although it was a few years ago now, I think that neither of them cost me more than $60 in material, one opens up to about 22cm and the larger one to 32cm. Off the top of my memory I think the larger one tops out at 60Kg plus,
It was a cheap way for me to get some large vises at a price that I could afford.


----------

